# Im soooo lost and confused!!! uk bf in usa illegaly, what to do now that we are stuck



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

ok.
1. we know he can not get caught even looking in the air wrong or he is outta here.
2. we know that i can not get a fiance visa with out him being over there in Darlington Uk, and able to prove that he has financial stability. and that could take months due to the fact that he is only a bartender.
3.We know that it is next to impossible to get a workers visa..due to the fact that i am a common customer service person with hotel manager skills that are one in a million.
4. we know that on worker visa if god came down and allowed that to happen that i would still have to come "home" to usa to apply for fiance visa later..or some other "permanent" visa.
A) dont have money for him to leave yet, and we really cant be asked to be seperated.
B) dont care where we live, just as long as we are together. we dont care if its here in usa,(which isnt a good idea seeing as how he is illegal already) or in africa. we just want to be together.

so....please, with all that has been said above, I realize that we did not do this smart, or thought through, however love is amazing, and no matter what happens, it has been totaly worth it. 
Our goal is to live out our lives where ever, together.
Any advice is needed. Thank all of you for looking at my words.
Pepper


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you had gotten him out of the US in time, you would have had options. Now they all may be gone.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Pepper,
You've got your situation summed up pretty well. He has to go home. You have to apply for a visa to join him - in the UK or wherever else he goes. Getting a visa takes time, no matter where you want to go, no matter what kind of visa you want to get.

Face it, you are going to have to be apart for some period of time while you get things sorted out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

